# Help with Exhaust



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

I got a dodge ram 1500 with the 360, I have a Y piped dule exhaust with a Thrush Glass pack , my muffler is nice and burnt out so shes got a nice roar to her now , loud enugh to get complaints from my nabors

but how can i make it supper loud with out cutting the catts and stait pippeing it, like i did with my last doge



Matt


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Tryin to call out that ol cop again there boy Just kiddin
You'll have to leave the cats. in place. Federal law. Now what inspectors can't see they won't know. Turn the exhaust into a true dual and install flowmaster 2 chamber mufflers. She'll be loud enough when your on it but not too loud in lower no-load situations. Also add an h-pipe cross over between the two pipes right around the bell housing. This will increase torque. 
Midas or Meineke mufflers can custom build your system, make sure to ask for aluminized pipes. Flowmasters are chambered and have no packing to deteriorate. made from heavy gauge steel, so they last a while. 

Hope this helps


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks racewire20

I orderd some flows from summit


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

racewire20 said:


> Tryin to call out that ol cop again there boy Just kiddin
> 
> got my tickit droped, he tried pulling me and my bro for white smoken our weels , good thing we were on privet property


----------

